# My camera taking black pictures.



## Ghoulun1T (May 29, 2016)

Hey everybody. 
I wanted to ask if someone would help me troubleshoot my camera taking black pictures.
I own a Nikon D3200 and i have tried altering the software configuration, used flash and still taking black pictures. 
I even reset all the configs. 
Does someone would possibly know whats the problem?


----------



## tirediron (May 29, 2016)

Can you describe the conditions, and settings used?  As well, post one-two images with their EXIF data for analysis?


----------



## 480sparky (May 29, 2016)

As well as which mode you're using.


----------



## Ghoulun1T (May 29, 2016)

Here is a picture with the picture and the exif data. The other picture is the same, and its all the same no matter what mode i use.
Thank you guys for helping me.


----------



## jake337 (May 29, 2016)

Lens cap still on?


----------



## Ghoulun1T (May 29, 2016)

No its off. The lens cap is off.


----------



## Peeb (May 29, 2016)

jake337 said:


> Lens cap still on?


LOL- that sounds like a smart-alec thing to ask but I've done it (repeatedly).


----------



## Ghoulun1T (May 29, 2016)

I see the humor.  Can you guys help me?


----------



## tirediron (May 29, 2016)

That's odd. Have you tried shooting in raw mode to see if there's detail in the .nef files?


----------



## jaomul (May 29, 2016)

Have you a different memory card to try?


----------



## Ghoulun1T (May 29, 2016)

When i see through with one eye like i do when i take a picture. Its clear. 
I took a raw picture but cant see any .nef files besides the picture which is still black.


----------



## Ghoulun1T (May 29, 2016)

jaomul said:


> Have you a different memory card to try?


I have tried with a different memory card aswell. Same results :/


----------



## tirediron (May 29, 2016)

Two-button reset?


----------



## Ghoulun1T (May 29, 2016)

No. I don't know how to do a Two-button reset.


----------



## tirediron (May 29, 2016)

My mistake; the procedure is slightly different for your camera.  From the Nikon Knowledge Base: _*"Resetting the D3100*
The D3200 and D3100 do not have a 2 button reset option. To perform a reset you need to manually choose the reset option in the Shooting Menu and the Setup menu. To do this press 'Menu', select the Shooting Menu and scroll through the options until 'Reset Shooting Options' is highlighted, press ok, highlight 'Yes' and press ok again. Repeat this for the Setup menu."_


----------



## Ghoulun1T (May 29, 2016)

Same black picture. I can straight from the one eyed place. Its clear.


----------



## jaomul (May 29, 2016)

Put your camera in "M" mode, momentarily take your lens off and take a quick photo. See if thats black.Its possible your lens is closing fully when you press shutter, maybe?


----------



## 480sparky (May 29, 2016)

EXIF data doesn't help much without knowing the lighting conditions you're taking the shot it.  It could be f/0.01, 10 hours and ISO 16 billion.... if it's a black cat in a coal mine at midnight, it's still gonna be black.


----------



## jake337 (May 29, 2016)

Ghoulun1T said:


> No its off. The lens cap is off.



Well that's always the first place to start!   I've done it.


----------



## Ghoulun1T (May 29, 2016)

jaomul said:


> Put your camera in "M" mode, momentarily take your lens off and take a quick photo. See if thats black.Its possible your lens is closing fully when you press shutter, maybe?


I removed the lens while on "M" mode and took a picture. It takes a slow picture, i have to wait and,
yes it is still black.


----------



## Ghoulun1T (May 29, 2016)

480sparky said:


> EXIF data doesn't help much without knowing the lighting conditions you're taking the shot it.  It could be f/0.01, 10 hours and ISO 16 billion.... if it's a black cat in a coal mine at midnight, it's still gonna be black.


Does  this help?


----------



## jaomul (May 29, 2016)

Ghoulun1T said:


> jaomul said:
> 
> 
> > Put your camera in "M" mode, momentarily take your lens off and take a quick photo. See if thats black.Its possible your lens is closing fully when you press shutter, maybe?
> ...



If that's he case your camera probably needs to be seen by a specialist


----------



## Ghoulun1T (May 29, 2016)

jaomul said:


> Ghoulun1T said:
> 
> 
> > jaomul said:
> ...


What could be the problem?


----------



## jaomul (May 29, 2016)

Any input would only be a guess. Your camera is basically a computer that holds lenses. Bring or send it to nikon, it might not be a big problem


----------



## tirediron (May 29, 2016)

Yep...  what jaomul said.  All of the obvious stuff has been ruled out.  Sorry.


----------



## 480sparky (May 29, 2016)

Ghoulun1T said:


> Does  this help?



No.  We need to know what the lighting conditions are where you're trying to take the photo.

Bright sunny day?
Sporting venue?
Indoors with artificial lighting?
Dimly lit stage?

Also, take the lens off and take a shot. Is that still black as well?


----------



## Ghoulun1T (May 29, 2016)

Alright thank you guys. I will take it to Nikon.


----------



## snowbear (May 29, 2016)

Out of curiosity, is the mirror popping up when you hit the shutter release?


----------



## 480sparky (May 29, 2016)

Sending it in is nice and all, but keep us in the loop.  We wanna know what the problem ends up being so we can help others in the future.


----------



## gsgary (May 29, 2016)

Have you tried a different lens

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghoulun1T (May 29, 2016)

I havent tried a different lens. 
Will keep you guys up to date.


----------



## Ghoulun1T (May 29, 2016)

snowbear said:


> Out of curiosity, is the mirror popping up when you hit the shutter release?


Yes


----------



## 480sparky (May 29, 2016)

What about with NO lens?


----------



## KmH (May 29, 2016)

"Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic." - Arthur C. Clarke.


----------



## Designer (May 29, 2016)

Ghoulun1T said:


> What could be the problem?


I would not send it in just now.  I don't think you've exhausted all your options that are user-accessible.  

First: Do that reset.  Also; do you have a spare battery?  If not, charge that battery fully before you go much further.  

Secondly; has this suddenly occurred?  IOW: What about the other photos you have taken?  Scroll through the photos that are on this card.  Are they normal?  

Thirdly; Set everything manually.  Turn the top dial to M.  Turn off the flash, set the ISO to 100, set the WB to "daylight", set the shutter speed to 1/100 second, set the aperture to f/16, and go outside (in the daytime) and take a photo.  

If you still get no photo, swap out the SD card.  Format the new card in the camera.  Try the newly-formatted card.  

Don't sent it in until everyone here has given up.  Sending it in costs money, and will take time.


----------



## Light Guru (May 29, 2016)

480sparky said:


> What about with NO lens?



Or with a different lens. It could be the aperture on the lens is not opening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (May 29, 2016)

Light Guru said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > What about with NO lens?
> ...



That can easily be seen when looking into the lens and clicking the shutter.

Sent via a useless advertising app on a smart device.


----------



## Designer (May 29, 2016)

Light Guru said:


> It could be the aperture on the lens is not opening.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was not aware that the apertures actually went completely closed.

Sent via my fingers stabbing at various keys on the keyboard.


----------



## 480sparky (May 29, 2016)

Designer said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> > It could be the aperture on the lens is not opening.
> ...



They don't.  But if they stay at minimum aperture regardless of the setting chosen, there's an issue.

Sent via OutHouse via ToiletPaper


----------



## sashbar (May 29, 2016)

1)Switch off, remove the lense.
2)Check if the mirror is stuck. If yes then it needs to be sent for a repair. Do not try to fix it by applying force.
3)If the mirror is not stuck, then try the camera with a different lense.
4)If no difference, try to reset the camera.
5)If it does not help, probably it is a stuck shutter. Is your screen black?
6) To check it, put the camera in video mode. The screen should be still black but the sound should be recorded.
7) If that is the case, put it to manual with min shutter speed. When (if) shutter stays open for a while, knock the camera with your hand to unstuck it. Try it several times, do not try to hit it hard.
8) If it does not work, it needs to be repaired by a specialist.
6)Before sending for a repair: Remove the battery and leave the camera with no battery overnight, then reset. Highly unlikely this will work but sometimes a glitch in the software makes it stuck as well. Very rare though.
7) Take the above with a pinch of salt. I am not in camera repair business. Everything you will do is at your own risk. But that is all possible causes I can think of with this Nikon. Good luck.


----------



## gsgary (May 29, 2016)

Isn't the D610 a disposable camera ?

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------

